# TT Forum Badge / Sticker Poll



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ok, its been raised, so Ill step up to the plate....post your votes, and we'll then look at the winner(s). I want to be able to offer a TTF variant, with a TTF/TTOC one too.....so, get voting! It's your choice!

Jae


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Small vinyl sticker similar to TTOC sticker for me, anything else forget it, well for me anyway.
H.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Sticker similiar size to a dealer sticker for the ttforum only, already have TTOC in side windows.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Love my TTOC clear sticker on my side windows so would happily replace them with a joint TTOC and forum address version


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> Sticker similiar size to a dealer sticker for the ttforum only, already have TTOC in side windows.


I agree, 'caus not all are members
cheers
jon


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They could easily join :lol: :lol:


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

CHADTT said:


> Sticker similiar size to a dealer sticker for the ttforum only, already have TTOC in side windows.


Ditto


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Dealer sticker too big, same size as TTOC Vinyl for me. Do not allow dealer stickers in my rear window.
H.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Harold said:


> Hi, Dealer sticker too big, same size as TTOC Vinyl for me. Do not allow dealer stickers in my rear window.
> H.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Don't mind that size either
cheers
jon


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

same size as ttoc sticker for me also


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I've debadged so i'm not gonna add stickers or badges to my car. 8)

Call me miserable, call me what you like, but if you want me to advertise anything then PM Jae and ask for rates... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Harold said:


> Hi, Dealer sticker too big, same size as TTOC Vinyl for me. Do not allow dealer stickers in my rear window.
> H.


I'll second that


----------

